# Hard Boiled egg Fattie



## sqwib (Dec 1, 2009)

Has anyone tried and had luck in doing hard boiled eggs

Wrap Hard boiled egg in sausage wrap in bacon then smoke


----------



## fire it up (Dec 1, 2009)

I know someone did Scotch Eggs which is a boiled egg wrapped in sausage then I think breaded and fried in oil.
I'm sure someone will come along who has done boiled eggs in a fattie before but not sure if I have actually seen the sausage around an egg wrapped in bacon.


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 1, 2009)

that sounds like a good idea for a fattie.

I did what I called "breakfast baseballs" on this thread.  Pretty darn good:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=78288


----------



## fishawn (Dec 1, 2009)

I've done it before..... Trim the ends off the hard-boiled eggs so that they butt together flat & make a long egg tube insert, if that makes any sense?

Jim, your breakfast baseballs look mighty tasty! That's now on the "to do" list.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 1, 2009)

Yes it does make sense for a lenghtwise fattie.
I was thinking like meatballs shape, not sure if that qualifies as a fattie, but I like your idea, that way I can snack on the bits of egg I chop off


----------



## larry maddock (Dec 1, 2009)

put them in smoked meatloaf


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 1, 2009)

Yes sir I have heard of them now I have smoked eggs and I have smoked sausage but I have never smoked boiled eggs and sausage.


----------



## morkdach (Dec 2, 2009)

oh yeah they are kicka**.


----------



## fishawn (Dec 2, 2009)

Mork kicked it up several notches... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Bacon Wrapped & then Filo dough?.... A work of ART right there


----------



## sqwib (Dec 2, 2009)

ok I want a step by step tutorial on that pic!


----------

